# What processor will my motherboard support?



## vandervader (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,
I have a old pc which I have successfully upgraded with RAM and a graphics card! 1 of my RAM cards broke so i bought a new 1g card and replaced it! I now have:-
Acer Aspire T120
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 2.07Ghz
1.5 Gb of Ram
I want to play the latest games but as my processor is slow, will any processor work? Will this be all iI need to do to upgrade my PC properly?

thanks Tino


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

vandervader said:


> Hi,
> I have a old pc which I have successfully upgraded with RAM and a graphics card! 1 of my RAM cards broke so i bought a new 1g card and replaced it! I now have:-
> Acer Aspire T120
> AMD Athlon XP 2600+ 2.07Ghz
> ...


Hello, your motherboard will only support up to a AMD 3200+ Socket A Cpu.

Socket A processors are so Old that they cost more than newer processors.

There is really no use in upgrading your computer, sorry


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Your motherboard is socket A as the above poster has stated, although upgrading will be of a big benefit, I'd also just like to point out you will also need to purchase new Ram, also what graphics card does your system have? What sort of games in particular are you looking to play? Then we can get a rough idea of the minimum specification you'll need.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Rebellion88,

If he upgraded his cpu alone he'd be forced to stick with a Socket A Cpu. Have you priced Socket A's lately? They are sky high!! You'd honestly be better of getting a new cpu/mb combo.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The only upgrade that would allow you to use your existing RAM would moving to a socket 939 MB & CPU. 
Here's a socket 939 board that takes upto DDR400 RAM, single core and dual core CPUs, and has an AGP slot. ($50)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3318077&body=MAIN#detailspecs

Any of these CPUs would work.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=343&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

The only things is you would likely need to upgrade your PSU as well.

As Eric and Dean stated, upgrading the CPU on your current system wouldn't be very cost effective.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry I meant upgrading, as in the lot not sticking with a Socket A. I know that a Socket A Athlon XP 3200+ will cost you in the region of £50+ second hand, which is the price of a much newer AMD dual core.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi guys i have the same question but me p.c is new so i think i would be able to replace my cpu.

But my question is can you even change a processor on my motherboard? I though they were joined with the motherboard? and you could never change them?

Anyway here is my spec.

PROCESSOR: Intel(R) core(TM)2 duo CPU E440 @ 2.OOGhz 2.ooGhz
RAM: 2.00 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: ATI Radeon HD 2400
I dont know what type of motherboard i have i hope from this little infomation i have gave you, you will be able to help me. Because i have just go this p.c and i would like to be able to play Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. i have taken a test to see if my p.c could handle the game and every thing works to the minimum but the graphics card and processor fall short of the recommended settings. If i can change my processor please could you give me more infomation on how to do this, what type of processor i would need, were to get it from as well would also be a great help. 

Thanx really sorry for the long post.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

unless you're talking about a laptop, i've never seen a permanently installed cpu in the last 14 or so years.

even with laptops, in the last 8 or 9 years they've stopped doing such things.

so, unless you have something really really weird, your processor comes out very easily.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Tek-9,

Without knowing what motherboard you have, we can't really give you a recommendation on a processor upgrade. If your PC is a HP, Dell, etc post the make and model number, or you can download and run PC Wizard to find out what motherboard you have.

Based on the info you provided, your best upgrade for gaming would a better video card. Although, you might need to upgrade your power supply also depending your current power supply and what video card you upgrade to.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok here is all the infomation i can give you.

Motherboard : PSLP-LE
Manufacturer: ASUSTek Computer INC.
Model: Leonite2 6.00
Chipset: Intel i945G/GZ
Southbridge: Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R)
Fintek: F8000
PCI-Express link width x16 Max.Supported x16

That is all i can find out about my mobo. So as i have already said i have a intel core duo @2.00ghz my computer lists that there are two of these [on my manage hardware divices there are two of these processors listed] Anyway i hope i just have to upgrade my graphics card because i havent really got alot of money to be throwing at Processors and GrapX cards.

So i have also been told that my machine has a 945-chipset motherboard, which will work only with the older 65-nanometer Core 2 Duo CPUs. That means i cannot use any of the newer E7000- and E8000-series Wolfdale CPUs. But i can use any E6000- or E4000-series of Core 2 Duos. 

So ive been shopping around and i have found a good looking 
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 2 x 3.0Ghz 4Mb Cache 1333 FSB Dual Core Processor
But have also been told that i cant have this processor EVENTHOUGH i was told i could have ANY E6000-series and E4000 core 2 duo's =/ 

I have had alot of false miss infomation off the internet before and i am hoping that this is not the be all and end of of my VERY new p.c that i spent about £700 on about 6month ago and now i am being told i cant upgrade it ***.

Anyway sorry for the long post i just thought i could try to give you ALL the info i have =)


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Is this a HP/Comaq system? The P5LP-LE (Leonite2) is an ASUS board that is built for HP/Compaq. The big PC makers don't want you to upgrade your PC they want you to buy a new, so they limit the upgrade capacity of their systems. 

Here's the low down. It all depends on the motherboard chipset. The 945g will support any E6xxx with a 1066mhz front side bus (the E6850 runs on 1333mhz fsb). So your choices would be the E6700, E6600, E6420, E6400, E6320, & E6300. Another possibility would be the Q6600 which is 65nm and a 1066mhz fsb. the only question is if your BIOS supports its, and if not does the pc maker have a BIOS release that does. 

Since you don't have a lot of money to through at upgrading your PC, and you're key reason for upgrading is gaming, you best upgrade is a GFX card. You could have a Wolfdale overclocked to 5.0ghz and still wouldn't see much if any gaming improvement due to that HD2400.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

So you would recomend that i get a new graphics card or look at getting a E6700 [taking that the E6700 is a higher number than that of the E6300 you listed]processor

You tell me because i havent got a clue, i know this might be a bit cheeky but could you please recomend the best Processor & graphics card for my p.c please =) 

I dont have mutch knowledge when it come's to the inside of a p.c so i havent got a clue really what i am looking for =( 

Any advice would be great......

I have just found this in a forum topic, But cant find it anywere to buy.

Intel Conroe E6900 4MB 3.20GHz 1066MHz FSB Q1 2007

Will it work =/ if i could find one.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was just going to edit the last message again but it wouldn't let me i am not spaming lol....

Anyway i am really thinking about getting the ATI RADEON HD 4850 512MB....

And then at some point in the future getting the best processor my computer can take.

So as i said in my last post this might be a bit cheeky but could you please tell me what the very best CPU is for my computer [that will fit / work] PLEASE


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The E6900 never went into production. Intel moved to the 1333mhz FSB instead. 

Before I can recommend a video card, I need to know what power supply you have. You can remove the side cover and look at the sticker on the side of the power supply. Write down the make, model, and the amps per rail then post that info back here.

I would also like to know if your system is a HP, Compaq, Dell, etc....If so, what's the model number???

I would hate to see you buy a new video card only to find out that your power supply can't push it.

Another useful bit of info would be your overall budget for the upgrade.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

OS Name	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium
Version	6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer	HP-Pavilion
System Model	GQ504AA-ABU a6220.uk
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4400 @ 2.00GHz, 2000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 5.21, 27/07/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.0.6001.18000"
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	2.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	2.00 GB
Available Physical Memory	1.12 GB
Total Virtual Memory	4.23 GB
Available Virtual Memory	3.05 GB
Page File Space	2.29 GB

I haven't had the time to open up my p.c to get the power supply details i will try to do this before monday. If you need any more information about my system just ask. Thank yo very much for your help. :smile:


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tek-9, you said you would like to play CoD4, you can easily play CoD4 on that setup. Just lower the video settings to Normal/High for that video card and it'll run just fine, I run CoD4 on a Single core 2.6GHz and a 128MB video card and only 1GB ram with NO PROBLEMS...AT ALL!
You have almost double the Computer I have and could run CoD4 with great ease.


----------



## Tek-9 (Oct 7, 2008)

prudhoc1 said:


> Tek-9, you said you would like to play CoD4, you can easily play CoD4 on that setup. Just lower the video settings to Normal/High for that video card and it'll run just fine, I run CoD4 on a Single core 2.6GHz and a 128MB video card and only 1GB ram with NO PROBLEMS...AT ALL!
> You have almost double the Computer I have and could run CoD4 with great ease.


Yes i know it will play with lower graphics BUT i have a PS3 and have seen the true potential of this game BUT i hate the fact that you cant use a keyboard and mouse on the ps3 for FPS and the fact that S&D games are always getting ended because KIDS dont like losing infact the only game you do get to play all the way through are the ones your losing in =(

So i would like to play on the pc with Kb&mouse when i can pick what map i wanna play and not get kicked from a room because the host left Also with GOOD graphics because i think with out all the shaders and depth filters you cant see objects futher away as clear so i will be getting killed by oponents futher away all the time because i cant see the as well as they can see me if that makes sense. Also if i just need a graphics card to see all the eye candy i will happly pay for that.

But i understand what your saying thank you.


----------

